# Stocking my second tank/ First time cichlid keeper



## Steveo151 (Jun 8, 2009)

I am soon going to get a 20 gallon tank, and i was wondering if there was any types of cichlids or dwarf cichlids that would fit comfortably and healthy in it? Thanks for any advice or comments.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Shelldwellers (see african forum)
Maybe a ram or apisto (see south american forum)

There are cookie cutter setups in the library section.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank? Is it a 20g standard or a 20g Long. This will make a difference with potential stocking as the " foot print" or floor space is more important than gallons to a certain degree.

Here is a link to the "20L" or 20 long cookie cutter page.

This list is certainly not the only options but can get you started in the right direction.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_20g.php


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for the PM.

Being that it is a 20g high not a 20 long you are a little more limited on your stocking options.

I would look at the 20L cookie cutter and find the fish you like that are on the smaller 3-4in range. I would avoid cons and anything else that gets 6in. Then I would go to the forum for the region that the fish I was interested in were from and ask the members there what would be a suitable number or similar options suitable for your tank.

I personally would go with an apisto set up and use the extra height to grow some taller live plants and make it look really nice. It shouldn't be too hard to grow some nice plants in a smaller tank like that and it should help prevent the water parameters from swinging to much which is a concern with the smaller tanks. The 10g link is below and you can check out some of the apisto options in it.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_10g.php


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

No problem with the PM's I prefer you inform yourself then not but by posting here you can get others view points too. I am by no means an expert and everyone has had different experiences and by listening to them all you will get a broader perspective.

So now that you have the option of a 20 long I would look at that cookie cutter and ask about what interests you like I stated above.

Others may have some great ideas too.


----------



## Steveo151 (Jun 8, 2009)

I now am probabley going to purchase a 20 gallon long, any stocking ideas?


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I have always been interested in trying the Tang. Mini community from the cookie cutter with he shell dwellers.


----------



## Steveo151 (Jun 8, 2009)

What is a good way i could get my tank cycled for new cichlids, and are tang cichlids hard to keep?


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I would try to get some filter media from an established tank either the local fish stoor or a freind/forum member close by. Or get some cheap fish like danios or something else disposable to cycle your tank. Some people have a problem with this the fish are destine to live a shorter life and be uncomfortable in the process.,

You can do a search and find ways to do a "fishless" cycle but I have never tried it so I will leave that conversation to others.

I wouold ask about the tang set up in the Tang. forum.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Steveo151 said:


> What is a good way i could get my tank cycled for new cichlids, and are tang cichlids hard to keep?


Never kept tangs, so I won't go there.

As far as cycling, if you have an established tank running, you can seed the new one with filter media and/or substrate to give it a head start. Many people do fishless cycles (the ammonia spikes during cycling are stressful to fish), however I never have. I will next time.

Here's the article from the library:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/f ... ycling.php


----------



## Steveo151 (Jun 8, 2009)

I have heard of products that contain bacteria drops that you can drop into your tank to start the process, do you know if this actually works?


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

My girlfriends father gave me a bottle of this stuff, I add some after water changes as per the instructions. Tanks established, I can't say for sure that it works, but I haven't noticed any problems (even when I forget). If it ain't broke don't fix it.

The important point here though is cycling gets the bacteria colony to the point that ammonia (from waste and excess food) is being converted. If you fill up your tank, and add bacteria from a bottle you're tank won't cycle, because there is no ammonia in the system. Cycling the tank is essentially gradually increasing the ammonia and biofilter levels in the tank in equilibrium, until such point that the ammonia can be replaced with ammonia producers (fish!) and the biofilter can handle the load.

So short answer...bacteria drops might help, but aren't strictly necessary. You need to have some mechanism for introducing ammonia to the tank to begin the cycle.


----------



## Steveo151 (Jun 8, 2009)

I think you stated this before, so could i use some gravel from my ten gallon and move it in with some new gravel in the new tank and it will help start the cycle? Could i put a used filter cartridge from a ten into a twenty gallon filter?


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes, that would be a great idea, it introduces established bacteria to the new tank. Gives you a bit of a jump start. You still need to have ammonia present however, or the bacteria will just starve off.

If it was me, I'd seed the new tank with some media from the old, and introduce 2 or 3 of my dither fish. Carefully watch parameters and slowly work up to my full stock, adding 1 or at most 2 fish every 3+ days.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes!

I would move the fish from the ten with the filter from the ten onto the new twenty for a couple weeks with the new filter for the twenty as well. You have the same amount of bio load handled by the same filter so it is "cycled" instantly. You just have to run both filter long enough to colonize the new filter. This would be a lot shorter way then any other cycling method.

When you get your new fish move the filter and fish back to the ten and it should be fine as well. You now have two cycled tanks in a relatively short amount of time.

You could even just throw the new filter on the ten, again using both filters, and let it run for a few weeks until you set up your new tank it should be have a large enough colony to be good at that point.

I always have an extra filter on one of my tanks to be able to start a new one if I get it. It has always worked flawlessly for me.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Great advice chrispyweld.


----------



## Steveo151 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you, i will post some pics once i get every thing up and running, and i would love to see some pics of your tanks


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

To me, your best bet for a Central American cichlid in a 20 gallon aquarium would be H. Multispinosa (Rainbow Cichlid).

They are fairly small, and fairly peaceful. You could either do 1 pair, or a single Rainbow Cichlid with some small dither fish.


----------



## Steveo151 (Jun 8, 2009)

Do you feel a pair would work well in this size of tank? I would like to do that if possible.


----------



## Steveo151 (Jun 8, 2009)

I am now probabley getting a standard 29 gallon tank for my lfs has a good deal on them. Any suggestions of what i should stock it with now?


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

You'll probably have better luck in the African section or South American dwarfs.

As for CA, a solo convict, rainbow or firemouth. You could do a spawning pair of either of those species instead, but have a divider ready if there is aggression. A single female salvini should be fine long term, but a male will outgrow the tank, and the sal will probably eventually kill any other company you try to add.

Again, unless you really love the CA's you have better luck with dwarf SA or africans, which are smaller and usually do better living in groups.


----------



## Steveo151 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you i will post something on the other forums


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

It's just a matter of taste. If i had to do things differently with my tank, I might lean African, just to get more fish in the tank. I don't really care for Rams and apisto's so much, not really sure why. I like the boisterous CA's, which can be a challenge with a smaller tank.


----------



## Steveo151 (Jun 8, 2009)

I agree i do not like the apistos or rams, i also enjoy larger fish but my tank size is limited unfortunatly i really wanted firemouths.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

you're good!
certainly one and most likely 2 firemouth's will do just great in a 29!


----------



## Steveo151 (Jun 8, 2009)

cool thanks ill try that then


----------



## pugwash (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd have a divider handy though, if going for 2 FM's or a forced pair, as I had a forced pair in a 55gal (UK) and the male hounded the female after a drastic rescape due to hair algae - had to get rid of 75% of my plants that acted as line-breakers. If you scape the tank well, you could pull it off - large rocks, roots and vallis type plants work well, with some floating ones too.

Do like the suggestion of rainbows though...


----------



## Steveo151 (Jun 8, 2009)

If i tryed 1 firemouth what other fish could i put in with it?


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

A con or a rainbow...I have a Sal and have had good luck.


----------



## Steveo151 (Jun 8, 2009)

Do you think if i didnt get the firemouth pair i could fit a female sal and male fire?


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

well I can't really say no, now can I?

Sexing FM's is dicey, but it doesn't really make a difference either way. The best I can tell you is that I have a FM and a female Sal in a 29 and I have no problems right now...

Who nows what will happen as they mature!


----------



## Steveo151 (Jun 8, 2009)

I see, thank you for the suggestions and help once i get my tank set up i will tell you how it worked out.


----------

